# Victor Bottling Works



## foxfirerodandgun (Jan 21, 2021)

I would like to know more about this bottle. I've searched online, as well as here on the forums, but can not seem to locate very much information on the company or approximate age of it. On the front the embossing reads: Registered and below that: Victor Bottling Works / Chicopee Falls Mass. with a logo of entwined letters in the middle. There is nothing on the back of the bottle, but there is a "K" on the bottom, and from what I read on glassbottlemarks.com there were a couple companies using this mark during the mid to the later 1800's however, I'm not sure if this bottle dates to that period. Any and all commenys are very welcomed. Many thanks.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

foxfirerodandgun said:


> I would like to know more about this bottle. I've searched online, as well as here on the forums, but can not seem to locate very much information on the company or approximate age of it. On the front the embossing reads: Registered and below that: Victor Bottling Works / Chicopee Falls Mass. with a logo of entwined letters in the middle. There is nothing on the back of the bottle, but there is a "K" on the bottom, and from what I read on glassbottlemarks.com there were a couple companies using this mark during the mid to the later 1800's however, I'm not sure if this bottle dates to that period. Any and all commenys are very welcomed. Many thanks.


 it's really nicely embossed lettering nice bottle


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 22, 2021)

The K is likely a mold identifier.  Bottle with that squarish blob is probably 1905-1915 or so.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jan 22, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> it's really nicely embossed lettering nice bottle


Thanks. It is really in pristine condition.


----------

